

MongoDB backend for Django-nonrel released - wkornewald
http://www.allbuttonspressed.com/blog/django/2010/05/MongoDB-backend-for-Django-nonrel-released

======
earle
Until full Query and QuerySet support is handled, and creating and using index
tables for relationships dynamically behind the scenes, I wouldn't even begin
to call this a backend.

~~~
wkornewald
Well, it's impossible to support absolutely everything of QuerySet. Also, it's
likely that Django's official NoSQL support will be nothing more than what you
get with this backend, so I'd say you can not actually call this a backend. :)
In fact, this backend already provides more features than App Engine provides
natively! So, you can actually get very far with it.

Indexing is planned for a later phase and we'll implement it in a way that is
reusable between nonrel backends. In particular, this will be a separate
optional module. The Django team probably will only support features that are
the DB provides natively and that map to QuerySet (IOW, no map/reduce or other
DB-specific features for which no SQL equivalent exists). By moving the
indexing features into a separate module we can have the best of both worlds.
Beginners don't get disturbed by automatically created indexes and advanced
developers can achieve higher productivity because they can understand the
automatically generated indexes.

------
wkornewald
Is anyone interested in helping with some other backend? For example, SimpleDB
or CouchDB would be the next great candidates.

